# I GIVE UP!!! (nursing in a ring sling vent)



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

FORGETABOUTIT. arrrrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!

















I watched the videos, I read the instructions. I've posted a zillion times. I am just a Ring Sling Idiot. I canNOT get my LO comfy to nurse in my SBP Maya-redo. I can't get her high enough to where I can let go with my arms. And the bottom rail is in the way when I try to tighten it to bring her up more. Maybe this particular sling is just too wide, I don't know. I am so BUMMED. My sling is literally nearly brand new, I've only hand washed it once, and I hate giving up on a carrier that I paid good money for, but I am just DONE. It's a pain to carry her in it anyway, because on me the rings migrate and settle over the middle of my chest no matter WHAT I do. I thought I would figure it out for nursing, but I just CAN'T and I am mad at myself.


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

I hear ya mama!!!!!!!!

I can't nurse in either a pouch sling, moby wrap, or my ergo. But i think that's ok because it's nice to be able to nurse sitting down comfortably with just my arms around baby







.

But i understand your frustration. I've also spent a lot of money on the above carriers and my ds only likes sitting in the ergo! Hope he likes the korean ring sling and chunei that i've just ordered!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Eh, there is nothing so important that I need to do that I can't sit & bf my baby. I used my ring sling for coverage when in public but just knew I wasn't talented (or motivated) enough to bf while doing other things.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I never figured out how to nurse in a carrier either. Yeah it's frustrating, but we survived.









I never figured out any of the cradle carries either. Have you tried the tummy to tummy? That was MUCH easier and more comfortable for us.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisse* 
But i think that's ok because it's nice to be able to nurse sitting down comfortably with just my arms around baby

For me, though, I am really dependent on the Boppy or the My Brest Friend pillow, which makes it hard to NIP. Maybe it's just practice, or maybe it gets easier when the baby gets older?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
Eh, there is nothing so important that I need to do that I can't sit & bf my baby.

Oh, I agree! I have no problem sitting. I don't *need* to stand up, or multi-task, but (like I said above just now) I need the Boppy, and yet don't want to carry that around with me everywhere!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
I never figured out any of the cradle carries either. Have you tried the tummy to tummy? That was MUCH easier and more comfortable for us.

I can carry her tummy to tummy or on my hip in a sling, but the rings migrate even still. I find it easier to just use the Ergo rather than mess with the sling and get frustrated. The Maya is so pretty, though, whereas my Ergo Sport is pretty ugly (black, that seems to gather lint, with white stitching, cream colored sucking pads.) My Maya is a nice, rich purple color...but just doesn't work for me *sigh* I wish the Ergo was pretty.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi I think we were in teh same ddc!

anyhow, I JUST NOW I think have figured out cradle carry and nursing in a sling. Usually I still need my hands though; I like it just for hanging out on the couch because when she falls asleep I can let go and she's stuck in the sling.

anyhow, two thoughts. One, it could be your sling. I made my sling with a gathered shoulder, it was way difficult to adjust. When I redid the shoulder so it was narrower, suddenly it was a breeze to get adjusted right, nurse in, and hte rings stopped migrating so much. I know you don't want to spend more money, so I would say, get a sheet, rip it in half, and try that. I've had some success with tying a piece of fabric (just some linen I had lying around) at my shoulder, either in a slip knot or square knot. It's not the most comfortable thing in the whole wide world, but it is surprisingly comfortable. I was at the library working on my thesis for six hours one day and she spent most of the time nursing or sleeping in that stupid piece of linen tied to my shoulder.

The other thing for the cradle carry is that you have to pull out the top rail more, and lower the whole thing. And then, I just let my LOs feet dangle out. I find it's most comfy when her head is away from the rings or knot, and the sling wraps around her in kind of a V shape. You probably know that, but *shrug* I don't know. I did watch all teh videos too, and it took me six months to get it to work so... maybe it just clicks one day?

Anyhow I don't know how much easier breastfeeding gets. It has gotten easier for us, but DDs latch is still pretty terrible and she is restless sometimes. I think my nipples really did get callouses. I had an LC tell me that when she nursed her daughter (for 4 years!!!) that it always hurt, and that I might have to just resign myself to breastfeeding always being somewhat painful. I got kind of mad when she told me that, but I now see where she is coming from. People make it seem like bfing should be easy, and I suppose it should be, but it's hard. I suppose that's not consoling, but just know you're not the only one in the boat!

hmmm... have you tried propping your daughter on your knees? I sort of curl so my spine is a C shape and prop my baby up with my knees if I am sitting on a bed; or I cross my one leg over the other if I am sitting on a chair. I read somewhere that this slouched posture is considered ideal for breastfeeding. I don't know if that's true, but I am a sloucher, so I hope so! It helps my back and arms not get so tired.

When you say you need the boppy, what does that mean? I probably should have tried to use it more, but we had such bad issues with tongue tie that nothing was gonna help the pain, so I didn't bother. (maybe if I had, her latch would be better now?) I guess I mean, if you don't use the boppy, can you not get the baby latched, or is her latch poor, or does your back kill you? because that might help people think of a solution?

Sorry for the novel, I'm naturally long winded....


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 
*sigh* I wish the Ergo was pretty.

You probably got the ergo sport, (i heard about the lint thing and refrained from getting that one). But i totally agree -- the ergo is not very pretty. If i had been just a bit more patient i would have found much prettier ergo-like carriers like this one. Sigh.


----------



## Prisca (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sorry you're frustrated with your ring sling. They really can be tricky to adjust. I guess that just like breastfeeding it seems like it's pretty basic and simple, but when it comes down to doing it it can be somewhat difficult at first. I remember struggling a bit with my very first ring sling. It took a while to learn how to adjust it appropriately. You mentioned you've watched videos and read instructions and posted. Do you by chance have a babywearing group near you that you can go to? It is so much better to get live help. However, if you think that it's going to continue to frustrate you then maybe you should move on to a different type of carrier. Not all carriers are for everyone and different things work for different people. If you like the Ergo you may also like a pretty mei tai. They come in lots of pretty fabrics and you can breastfeed in them as well.

Just don't be too hard on yourself. Ring slings can be tricky and I think that lots of mamas struggle with them at first. I definitely had a much easier time using one with my second baby than I did with my first.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I don't know if you still want advice or are more interested in sympathy at this point and I know you said you already got lots of advice but maybe you are up for a bit more? I'm not sure what the "rail" is that everyone is talking about though. My suggestion is that you practice the hip carry on a walk. Adjust the sling as little as possible to slip the child into a cradle carry - head towards the rings and feet tucked around your waist. With your hand in the sling with the child scooch her/him away from the rings enough to have room to tighten - pulling the ends of the sling separately to get a snug fit. Scooch the sling so that the shoulder and rings are in the right place for you - rings just at your clavicle bone. Keep walking to get the baby used to it and then maybe nurse when they wake.
OTOH, I hear that some kids just don't like the sling.


----------



## Denelle (Sep 9, 2009)

You know, I can't nurse in a ring sling to save my life. If you're willing to try different carriers, I'd give a mei tai a try


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Maybe your breasts are too perky, mine are super saggy and it works for me.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

ooh.. what about a slipcover to prettify yr ergo?
http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/ergo-baby-carrier.html
http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/mei-tai-slipcover.html


----------



## MyZoeJane (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclamen* 
ooh.. what about a slipcover to prettify yr ergo?
http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/ergo-baby-carrier.html
http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/mei-tai-slipcover.html

Oh my goodness.... that Ergo looks fabulous! I just ordered this organic Ergo:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...rgocarrier.jpg

I thought it looked pretty in the photo at least. Good to know that if I tire of the blue color, I can change it!


----------



## MyZoeJane (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
Maybe your breasts are too perky, mine are super saggy and it works for me.

Amen, mama! It's so nice to have at least one "plus" to having the saggy boobs, isn't it?







:


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ok - so I see you're not trying to bf & walk around (which like I said earlier I couldn't do) but I did find I could use my ring sling to nip in a supportive manner. I would basically get ds into a cross-cradle position basically in line with my breast & tighten the sling up to that. Then I would slide my arm on the side he was going to bf on inside the sling & use it to support his head more. I'd get him latched on with my other hand & then I could usually have that hand free (usually to eat as I often seemed to need to do this in restaurants). To help with the ring placement thing - I would make sure to spread the fabric out over my shoulder & upper arm (dh usually helped).

What is kind of funny is it wasn't until he much older than I could bf at home with the pillows & all in any position besides football hold.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyZoeJane* 
Oh my goodness.... that Ergo looks fabulous! I just ordered this organic Ergo:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...rgocarrier.jpg

I thought it looked pretty in the photo at least. Good to know that if I tire of the blue color, I can change it!

I noticed that she bleached the ergo to lighten it... I think I really really wouldn't do that because bleach causes fibers to continue to break down, even after you remove it from the bleach. But I found some more links to "pimped ergos" or "pergos" that are done with sewing. You use a seam ripper to take the pocked off, then trace the shape of the ergo onto some cool fabric, sew that fabric on and add the pocket back, or make a new pocket. and instructions to recover with fabric
http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...93&postcount=9

apparently its very easy even with minimal sewing experience.

You have to join to see some of them but wow there are some prettyfied carriers!

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...ight=pimp+ergo

http://pimpmycarrier.com/Photos.html

aaand.... /hijack


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I was almost never able to walk around and nurse my kids in a ring sling (though with my second, I figured out how to do it with a pouch sling). But I did often use the ring sling to support the child's weight and help with positioning when out and about. For me, the key was to have the baby nursing on the breast opposite of the rings, with their head out of the sling (and maybe also their feet, depending on how old they were at the time). I used my arm to support the baby's head.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

where in texas are you?

It is possible that seeing someone in person to help you is the solution, we have babywearers meetings all over texas.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

corpus christi...I wish we had a group here!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 
corpus christi...I wish we had a group here!

You dont have one there, but there is one close. Let me see what I can find out and I'll get back to you. Are you ever in any other part of Texas?

P.S. My husband lived in Corpus for like 10 years, apparently he says there isnt much there!!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

no...DD is a car seat hater, so we stay close to home. And it's true...there's not much here, and what is here is not very crunchy at all!









(we're moving to Nashville next year, though, and I think there is a group there.)


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

We were in the same birth group and our babies are 5 days apart. Honestly, I never had trouble nursing Shane as a little baby in the sling, but I have really saggy boobs, but now, he is just too darn big. He can't get comfortable and it hurt digs the rings into me too much. I just wonder if your little one is getting too big for nursing that way. I use the sling for a hip carry more now.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe so. i never had the sling when she was little. plus, she's 18 lbs, 27 3/4 inches now...so tall that she really hangs out of the sling when i do try. i'm just not good at holding/supporting her with nothing, as in public, vs at home with the boppy and a comfy chair. a hard back chair, no pillows, etc, is so different for me, and challenging in a weird/annoying way, with such a big baby!


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't seem to get a sling feeding to work either. My boobs are too big & saggy so either I smoosh his face & he can't breathe or the sling has to be so loose it feels like he's going to fall out & we both get all tensed up.


----------

